# On off switch for trolling motor/battery



## CodyPomeroy (Apr 14, 2012)

I am looking for a switch for my trolling motor that would prevent it from running while stowed for trailering? I have looked through the search function and didn't what I wanted. I would like it to be inline to battery with terminals, so that I can just use jumpers. No soldering if possible... Thanks.


----------



## Bob Landry (Apr 14, 2012)

The only switch that will handle the currnt draw of a TM is going to be an on/off switch by blue Sea or Perko. You can attach wires to them using crimp-on terminals. It would be just as simple to install a plug and unplug the TM when in storage.


----------



## parkerdog (Apr 14, 2012)

maybe something like this, but I'm no electrician.

https://www.delcity.net/store/Battery-Switch/p_794068.a_1


----------



## richg99 (Apr 14, 2012)

Not positive that this BIG FOOT SWITCH will do the job...but...I've used this same switch to start & stop a number of previous trolling motors. I use it as a momentary switch to interrupt the speed of the motor. Wired into the main line...it might do what you want.

regards, Rich

https://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1284&bih=683&q=big+switch+trolling+motor&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=13632372491122971225&sa=X&ei=ZCGKT-jjMefi2QXTzJDgCQ&ved=0CI4BEPMCMAI


----------



## Bugpac (Apr 15, 2012)

Instead of a switch, put a plug on the motor, and unplug it, makes it easy to remove that way as well.


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 15, 2012)

+1 on the plug


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 15, 2012)

Install a plug!


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the suggestions! I think I will go with the plug.


----------



## moloch16 (Apr 16, 2012)

The Big Foot switch will do it, plus you get some foot-controlled goodness.


----------



## xbacksideslider (Apr 23, 2012)

The drag racers are required to have a total system on/off switch that is mounted/accessible on the outside of their car. Harbor Freight sells 'em.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Apr 24, 2012)

Dude it's a trolling motor, not a Funny car. LOL :LOL2:


----------

